# Projector Screen Mount - need help



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

This may not be the right place to ask but hoping someone can point me in the right direction.

I have a 135" Screen - Aluminum Frame - factory wall mount is a "sliding keyhole tab" - I need the screen to be a couple inches away from the wall and am not sure how or what to use ... ideas?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you snap a picture of it so we can better understand what you need?


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Sure but I don't think I can upload photos yet, right?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I thought it was a 5 post stipulation, which you have.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Is the sliding key hole mount on the top or the rear of the screen frame? I don't have one, but I think you could just go to the local hardware store and get an "L" bracket to space it out the distance you need. If the keyhole is on the rear than you could mount the "L" bracket on the ceiling... If it is on the top then you mount the bracket on the wall.


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Here is a picture of "stock" photo  - much better than the one I took ...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

something like this would probably work

http://www.nationwideindustrialsupp...ware/quartetreg-projection-screen-wall-mount/


----------



## seantx (Oct 12, 2014)

Great site! Thanks Andre!


----------

